# British 24h Record



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Can't see that this has been posted before.

East Sussex 24 Andy Wilkinson. 541 miles. - YouTube

Five hundred and forty frickin one miles. And It's not even a flat course


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

Crazy Brits! That is pretty amazing.


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

22.5 mph average. Holy sh*t.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah. Mental.

I think this video should be set up as an auto-response to any "Am I fast?" threads.


----------

